# miscarried but didn't know I was pregnant! I need to know how far gone?



## neenmarie

Hi

I'm new on here and need some advice really! I started to bleed about 4 weeks ago and just thought it was my period returning after having the depo. On the second day I passed a large tissue like clot which I took to the doctors. They then sent it away for testing as she was unsure. I got a call the other day to say that I had a miscarriage which was I total shock as I didn't know I was pregnant. Anyway I have to go back to the doctor's for a routine check. Can anyone tell me what they are likely to do and also will they be able to tell me how far along in the pregnancy I was tissue sample that they tested.

I am feeling upset that I didn't know I was pregnant and just need some answers. Any advice is really appreciated. xxx


----------



## franks17

aww bless you, they will probably send you for a scan to see if everything has come away naturally if not then you will have to have it taken out because risk of infecton !! so sorry x x x x x


----------



## mummyto3

(((((hugs)))))


----------



## tj1980

I'm so sorry for what you're going through - it all sucks!!! Have you spoken to the Dr to see if they could've done more tests on the clot that you gave them - maybe check the hormone levels in the tissue as that may give an indication as to how far gone you were.


----------



## Faerie

:hugs: It's natural to be upset even though you didn't know. I had this happen to me twice before we were actually ttc, I didn't take the tissue to the Dr though but they did confirm via scan that I'd had a miscarriage. The just told me it was an early mc, before 6 weeks.


----------



## Elmodoggie

When I lost my baby I was 8 weeks along and I did not know I was pregnant either, I missed all the signs. I still mourn, because I really wanted it and in some way I blame mysrlf for loosing it, like I caused it. I never stopped taking my bc but I didn't know I was pregnant...
You are entitled to all your feelings cry scream, or hit something, not all accidental pregnancies are bad. Some come with blessings attached and someone may actually want that baby...
Carol


----------



## reidkir

do u know when ur last period was?? x


----------



## maaybe2010

:hugs:

I don't know if this will help you know how far gone you were but when I MC I was measuring seven weeks and past around 7 large clots . . . 

If you can think back to when your last proper period was you should be able to work out how far gone you were.

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------

